# Trios



## havenscope

The piano, violin, and cello are probably three of the best trio instruments around. I really like the Ghost trio by Beethoven. Though I haven't tried to play it yet, (mainly because I'm more in-tune with piano solo pieces than with multiple instrument pieces) I plan to very soon. Do you know of any duos, trios, or quartets that might satisfy me?


----------



## ClassyHussy

I think Mendelssohn's Piano Trio in C minor Op. 66 (piano, violin, and cello) is one of the sexiest pieces I've ever heard. Then again, that could be just me.


----------



## vivaciouswagnerian

I just saw a faculty concert of trios and I have to say that I was already obsessed with Ravel piano music, but his trio's are some of the most moving I've every heard. I dont remember which trio it was but I'm sure they are all stunning.


----------



## oisfetz

I'm a fan of russian piano trios:
Tchaikovsky - Rimsky Korsakoff - Arensky - Catoire - Goldenweiser - Borodin - Rachmaninoff


----------



## Saturnus

For unusual trios I would suggest:
Saint-Saëns; Tarantelle (flute, clarinet, piano) - Hindemith; Trio (heckelphone, viola, piano) - Beethoven; Trio, in C, Op. 87 (2 oboes, english horn)


----------



## Topaz

For a few really lovely piano trios from the Romantic era (in my preference order):


Beethoven: Trio for Piano and Strings No. 7 in B flat major, Op. 97 "Archduke" 
Schubert: Trio for Piano and Strings No. 2 in E flat major, and Adagio in E Flat Maj ("notturno") 
Brahms: Trio for Piano and Strings No. 2 in C major, Op. 87
Tchaikovsky: Trio for Piano and Strings in A minor Op. 50
 Mendelssohn: Trio for Piano and Strings No. 1 in D minor
I think my overall favourite piece of chamber music (for a short piece) is Schubert's Adagio in E Flat Maj ("notturno") (Op. 148 posth), which is normally appended to the second item above. This is one of the pieces of music you must hear before you die. It is Schubert at his brilliant and delectable best. If there's anyone who doesn't like chamber music, well if you don't like this nothing will change your mind!

Topaz


----------



## sinfonia espansiva

Beethoven: trio after symphony 2


----------



## Gadi22

Brahms and Mozart clarinet trio are really amazing.
But also the Mendelssohn op.49, and the both Schubert's trio op.99 & 100.

I also listened the past couple of weeks to an amazing Piano trio:
By Paul Ben-Haim. It's really starting to be recorded worldwide although he wrote it in the late 40's.
It's based on a Hebrew Melody with Variations. at the beginig there's also a painful introduction, wich Ben-Haim explained as the horor he got out from when he went away from Germany in 1933. And from this was born a new subject.


----------



## G e o r g e

oisfetz said:


> I'm a fan of russian piano trios:
> Tchaikovsky - Rimsky Korsakoff - Arensky - Catoire - Goldenweiser - Borodin - Rachmaninoff


No Shostakovich?


----------



## oisfetz

Yes, Shosta too. Have the first by the Copenhagen trio, and the famous second by Shosta
with Oistrakh and Sadlo, and by the Oistrakh's trio. Also by the Oistrakh's have Taneyev,Rimsky,Glinka,Chopin,Smetana...


----------



## ChamberNut

I'm a huge fan of piano trios! Piano trios and string quartets are my favorites of all chamber music to listen to.

Some of the piano trios that I enjoy are:

The "Ghost", "Archduke" and "Gassenhauer" trios by Beethoven, and also Beethoven's Septet transcribed for piano trio is very lovely! And don't forget his 3 piano trios from Opus 1.

I love both of Schubert's # 1 and # 2 full length piano trios.

Mozart's Piano Trios, particular K. 502, have a listen to it's lovely 2nd movement "Larghetto".

As for ensembles, I particularly like the "Beaux Arts Trio". Although I also enjoy the "Gryphon Trio" from Canada.


----------



## oisfetz

About favorites ensambles, mine are:
Cortot-Thibaud-Casals
Heifetz-Rubinstein-Feuermann
First Beaux-Arts
Oistrakh's trio
Borodin Trio


----------



## johnnyx

My favorite trios come from:

Mozart (K. 502 tops my list)
Brahms
Schubert


----------



## ChamberNut

Brahms Horn Trio Op. 40 is worth mentioning also.

**Next piano trios on my CD wish list are a handful of Haydn and Schumann's.


----------



## livemylife

oisfetz - I agree! Russian piano trios are amazing.

I can't believe no one mentioned the *Chausson *Piano Trio in G minor!!! Please listen to it if you are not familiar with the work! It is incredible!!

Arensky, Tchaikovsky Dumky, and Mendelssohn D minor are some of my faves.


----------



## Aramis

Schubert's piano trio in E flat major, andante con moto.


----------



## LvB

Anton Rubinstein wrote five piano trios, all of which are well worth hearing (though none is listed on arkivmusic right now (!)). The third (B-Flat Major, Op. 52) has been most frequently performed and recorded (I have several versions), partly because of its gorgeous slow movement. Xaver Scharwenka's two trios are likewise good examples of Romantic bravado in chamber form.


----------



## Bach

Beethoven's Trios for two oboes and cor anglais are wonderful works.


----------



## confuoco

I love these trios:

*Beethoven:* "Archduke" Trio
*Brahms:* Piano Trio No. 1
*Tchaikovsky:* Piano Trio in A minor

From other trios is my favourite probably *Horn trio* by *Brahms*.


----------



## JAKE WYB

BRAHMS - trio in C minor

SCHUBERT - trio in Eb last movement got some brilliant music in it

RAVEL - trio - very radiant and arousing

BAX - elegiac trio for harp flute and viola - a short but very sweet glimpse into a misty 
celticcy past - a first for anyone looking into a more unusual but perfectly chosen
combination


----------



## Jash

Brahms - B major op. 8. Has possibly one of the most beautiful openings ever.
Mendelssohn - D minor op. 49 (I think). Genius.

Can't say that I'm a huge fan of the Tchaikovsky Piano Trio. Listened to a performance of it that sounded like the piano was attempting to wage war on the other instruments...that put me off forever.


----------



## Efraim

I am happy that two persons mentioned Brahms’ Piano Trio in B. This is a huge masterpiece, not only its opening. I have 30 recordings of it and I have its original version too. I know that this is crazy: it is evident that there can not be 30 noticeably different interpretations of this work; in fact this is only a hobby. (There is only one other work of which I buy every LP, provided its price is not irrationally high: Brahms’ Piano Quintet.) Schubert’s E flat is not less great, nevertheless I have only four interpretations of it, my favourite being that of the Czech Trio. The Wanderer Trio is also prodigious. 

There are not too many piano trios, I think : Haydn wrote about 40 of them but unlike his piano sonatas or his string quartets they are not very ambitious works; and apart from Mozart and Beethoven I know of no famous composer who wrote more than 3 or 4 of them. 

I have the Piano Trio of E.T.A. Hoffman; it is decidedly more than a mere curiosity, by no means less good than his better known novels, which I like too.


----------



## Lisztfreak

Chausson, Brahms, Shostakovich, Beethoven - great contributions to the genre. I especially like Brahms and Chausson - his is on of the eeriest and most darkly dramatic chamber works I've heard.


----------



## livemylife

I would like to add Debussy and Rachmaninoff to the list.


----------



## emiellucifuge

Dvoraks Dumky Trio


----------



## Aramis

I have recently discovered piano trios by Moscheles, Thalberg and Bargiel. All of them are fine and underrated.


----------



## bplary

I'm playing the Khachaturian Clarinet Trio with my trio now (pianist here). It's a lovely piece!


----------



## altiste

*Trio Clarinet, Viola & Piano*

There's another form of the clarinet trio that is with viola & piano. There's an interesting repertoire for this formation that includes Mozart's Kegelstatt Trio (K.498), a work that I think, as a violist, contains Mozart's finest writing ever for the viola not to mention the whole group.

There are also trios by Reinecke (op.264), Schumann (Fairy Tales) & Françaix for this combination.

I'm currently writing a work for Clarinet, Viola & Piano, and have been rehearsing it as each movement is completed; we are planning on putting it in a concert in a few weeks along with the Mozart, Reinecke & Schumann works.


----------



## bplary

Another piece we're playing is one by modern composer, Rick Sowash. It's his third trio for the piano, violin, and clarinet grouping. It's called "Memories of Corsica". Anyone here have any experience with Sowash or with this piece in particular?


----------



## livemylife

Bruch's 7 Lyrical Pieces.


----------



## Weston

Much as I love Beethoven I have to say my favorite trios that come to mind are three by Joaquín Turina. I have these on a Naxos recording with the Arbos Trio. Somehow Turina makes the trio sound almost like the full color spectrum of an orchestra. And the melodies are very romantic or perhaps folk influenced. Wonderful.


----------



## Bobotox

Rubinstein's Trios are amazing. Some of the best I ever heard. I would like to also mention the Piano trio No. 4 by Joachim Raff. What a masterpiece that is. You cry at how beautiful the music is. Definitely the best trio I have heard to date.


----------



## Weston

Interesting. I didn't know of this Raff, but he has a huge body of work on my Rhapsody account. Sadly I could not find any piano trios, but the piano concerto is pretty awesome. I'll be putting him on my want list. Thanks.


----------



## fidler

I recommend you to try the amazing Arno Babadjanyan's trio. One of the most exciting works of the XX century! Also Peter Tchaikovsky trio "To the memory of great artist" and of course Shostakovich Second trio are one of the greatest Russian trios of all times.

You can listen to the Babadjanyan trio here:
First movement
Second movement
Third movement
Performers: Irina Petuhova (violin), Boris Lifanovsky (cello), Yakov Kanzelson (piano)

Also, take a look to the Babadjanyan's violin sonata. This is also fantastic music!
First movement
Played by Class&Jazz duo


----------



## Krummhorn

fidler said:


> . . .
> 
> You can listen to the Babadjanyan trio here:
> First movement
> Second movement
> Third movement


I'm getting error messages (forbidden on that server) on those url's. 
Can you verify their authenticity?


----------



## Taneyev

About Babadzsjanian, I've an incredible version of his piano trio by him at the piano, David Oistrakh and Knushevitsky on cello. But I think is not on CD.


----------



## fidler

Krummhorn said:


> I'm getting error messages (forbidden on that server) on those url's.
> Can you verify their authenticity?


Looks like, it has some stupid script on it. Try to copy adress from the link and to create new window in browser. Than, it will work!


----------

